# Super noob question but oh well...



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

Melissa92 said:


> Well I want to go back to school and get an associates in electrical engineering. I am split between the automation track or power systems/alternative energy? Any input would be appreciated.











Naval Directed energy is the next toy of the future.


----------



## Melissa92 (Jul 24, 2014)

D:
I looked up Naval Directed energy and I got something like exploring ways to make and study the effects of lasers and microwaves being used as weapons?
Sounds like something Dr. Evil would have cooking up...


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

Melissa92 said:


> D: I looked up Naval Directed energy and I got something like exploring ways to make and study the effects of lasers and microwaves being used as weapons? Sounds like something Dr. Evil would have cooking up...


 It's not being cooked up, that's a real sip in the picture. We have gone from cheap chemical lasers, to more efficient solid state designs. 

The idea is to punch small holes in moving targets at xx miles.. 
This includes, planes, missiles and 6" gun rounds.. 

It's miniaturization on steroids..

At $1 per shot, it's worth the investment. 

http://www.navy.mil/submit/display.asp?story_id=73234


----------



## Melissa92 (Jul 24, 2014)

Geez I have stopped to think how the military is modernizing their weaponry. 
Nor have I thought about that sector. Right now I am going through an apprenticeship with the union and I kept my last job doing maintenance work at a manufacturing plant as a part time so that I don't get bored or lose my skills from doing upfits all day.


----------



## Melissa92 (Jul 24, 2014)

You wouldn't have to join the military to be a part of something like that would you?


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

Melissa92 said:


> You wouldn't have to join the military to be a part of something like that would you?


Nope, just need an education and the drive to succeed. The military supports many research programs. From medical first aid, dental replacement, spinal regeneration and everything you can dream of.. It's science fiction of yesterday that brings us science fact of tomorrow. Years from now my grand children's children will laugh at our modern technology.

Of course, don't give up your day job yet, use your current skills to carry you thru the higher education needed.


----------



## icemanjc (Dec 25, 2012)

Melissa92 said:


> Well I want to go back to school and get an associates in electrical engineering. I am split between the automation track or power systems/alternative energy? Any input would be appreciated.


I'd go the automation track, but that might be just because I find it to be a ton of fun. You get to put in a ton of large automation systems, whether they are for commercial businesses or for some rich people with big homes. Of course you'll get some really small projects too. However, it's an industry that is always evolving and add tons of stuff and innovations. I think it's pretty sweet.


----------



## Melissa92 (Jul 24, 2014)

Wirenuting said:


> Of course, don't give up your day job yet, use your current skills to carry you thru the higher education needed.


Oh of course not, I know it's a process, and you're right about that if I really do follow through and pursue it I think it will really help that I started from the bottom and didn't jump straight in to college with no prior knowledge.


----------



## Melissa92 (Jul 24, 2014)

I was thinking automation as well, sometimes after work the JW I work under will hook up contactors and relays for me and explain how it all works, and I enjoy it. I always used to ask myself how or why things worked and now I'm getting a chance to get answers to my questions which at one point I thought were beyond me.


----------



## gnuuser (Jan 13, 2013)

Melissa92 said:


> I was thinking automation as well, sometimes after work the JW I work under will hook up contactors and relays for me and explain how it all works, and I enjoy it. I always used to ask myself how or why things worked and now I'm getting a chance to get answers to my questions which at one point I thought were beyond me.


if you have the drive to learn then nothing is beyond you my dear
go for it!
I'd recommend as well its a great field to specialize in and there is always a need for a skilled programmer and automation troubleshooter


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

Any niche biz on the rise is worthy of focus/time/energy.....~CS~


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

yeah, remember flight 800 ? (just another cover up)


I didn't know they had associates degrees in EE ? If I did, I guess I would have one (since I didn't finish my 4 yr ?)


----------



## Nom Deplume (Jul 21, 2013)

Wirenuting said:


> View attachment 39051
> 
> Naval Directed energy is the next toy of the future.


That's a little more powerful than my green laser. :laughing:


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

Nom Deplume said:


> That's a little more powerful than my green laser. :laughing:


And cats love chasing it,,, once..

Sorry Wildleg


----------



## JRaef (Mar 23, 2009)

Alternative energy working environment: 









Automation working environment:









If you go for automation, learn A-B if you want to work steadily in the US, learn Siemens if you want to travel to other countries to work.


----------



## Melissa92 (Jul 24, 2014)

JRaef what is the difference between A-B and Siemens? I am a little scared about going into automation because of outsourcing, there will be less manufacturing plants in the U.S. and when I think automation that is all that comes to mind, plants. 

And Wildleg, yes my community college offers an associates, I don't really know if you would have one since there are a specific set of classes needed to complete the whole associates package. After completing it I could transfer to a 4 yr. college for a bachelors.


----------



## Melissa92 (Jul 24, 2014)

ahh I see, Allen-Bradley. Is this just preference or why is there more Allen-Bradley in the U.S. than Siemens?

At the plant that I work at I see a lot of Siemens motors...


----------



## JRaef (Mar 23, 2009)

Allen Bradley in essence created the PLC market in North America (although Modicon claims to have the first product to market by 6 months or so, Modicon called theirs a "Sequential Machine Controller". The term "PLC" was coined by A-B and trade marked for a long time in fact). To this date, 48% of the PLCs used in North America are A-B, the remaining 52% is split up between dozens of other suppliers. The reason I mention it is that if you learn the A-B "Logix" system, you can work just about anywhere here in North America because your skills are useful everywhere. But outside of North America, Siemens dominates in pretty much the same way. They just don't have much market share here. Their programming and hardware is very different from the A-B Logix platform, so people who have known and loved A-B here find it difficult to switch (I know, I used to work for Siemens, it's really tough). There is also a bit of nationalism going on as well; Siemens is German, Modicon is now Schneider, which is French, Omron and Mitsubishi are Japanese obviously, what was Klockner Moeller (German) is now Eaton, who is Irish. That leaves A-B and GE as the only remaining American companies, and GE has been asleep at the wheel for the last 20 years.


----------



## Melissa92 (Jul 24, 2014)

Well for one reason or another Allen Bradley has dominated Modicon whether it was advertising, efficiency, or practicality. Have you ever worked on a Modicon system/platform? (sorry I don't know the lingo) And did GE just cease to exist or have they just stopped doing anything new?


----------



## DesignerMan (Jun 13, 2008)

Melissa92 said:


> And did GE just cease to exist or have they just stopped doing anything new?


At one time it was GE Fanuc, but since GE and Fanuc have parted ways I think the PLC market for them has dissipated.
Kind of a shame; I liked their PLC's and software, but Rockwell/ AB is certainly tops here in the NE USA.


----------



## Zog (Apr 15, 2009)

Melissa92 said:


> Well I want to go back to school and get an associates in electrical engineering. I am split between the automation track or power systems/alternative energy? Any input would be appreciated.


HV Power systems, the rest of the market has ups and downs with the economy but people never stop using power. You are in the heart of it too with Duke here, ABB's new HVDC cable plant, and all the other major players right here in the area. 

I know Duke has several SME vacancies right now and the current group of people are all on the older side so retirements will open up more positions in the future.


----------



## Melissa92 (Jul 24, 2014)

Very true statement Zog. But what is SME?


----------



## Zog (Apr 15, 2009)

Subject Matter Expert


----------

